# Issues with DirectTV and the New HD DVR



## Linthicum (Jun 11, 2005)

I just got off the phone with DirectTV. After a month of waiting my number came up on the waiting list of a DirectTV DVR. Surprise, when they called, they told me that:

1.	This is a lease, and for $299, Im renting the equipment.
2.	I have to commit to 2 years of HD programming service.

After some rangling I did get them to give me a price to purchase the equipment, at about $800, which I think is a bit much for the equipment they will be sending.

I have DirectTV Tivo with HD currently, which I purchased outright from Best Buy, and Im really just looking for another HD DVR with similar capabilities. 

Any other options here? Perhaps refurbs? Perhaps upgraded refurbs? Or other brands that support DirectTV HD? 

Ive a 5 year DirectTV customer, and Im not happy with them at this point


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Linthicum said:


> I just got off the phone with DirectTV. After a month of waiting my number came up on the waiting list of a DirectTV DVR. Surprise, when they called, they told me that:
> 
> 1.	This is a lease, and for $299, Im renting the equipment.
> 2.	I have to commit to 2 years of HD programming service.
> ...


RE: The lease. All receivers "purchased" activated after March 1st are activated as leases. Even HR10's. If the lease bothers you think of it this way: Even if you purchased it for $800 you'd still be paying the $4.99 a month fee for the extra box. With a leased box it's just called a lease fee instead.

Now if you already have an HR10 you should be able to get the HR20 for $99 or less. Of course you'll probably need to play CSR roulette but that is the common deal.

If you want another HR10 they are out there, mostly on eBay or a couple other online dealers but they can be pricey. Might be able to find a close out unit at a brick and mortar store somewhere. Basically they haven't made any for over a year so there aren't many out there anymore. Also they can't receive the signals from the new KA sats where all new HD will be at and all current HD will migrate two in a couple years or so. BUT the HR10 will still function just fine for OTA HD and for SD channels. So up to you what your needs are.


----------



## Linthicum (Jun 11, 2005)

"Now if you already have an HR10 you should be able to get the HR20 for $99 or less. Of course you'll probably need to play CSR roulette but that is the common deal."

From DirectTV?


----------



## Linthicum (Jun 11, 2005)

Also, does anybody else sell modern HD DVRs for DirectTV other than DirectTV?


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

Linthicum said:


> Also, does anybody else sell modern HD DVRs for DirectTV other than DirectTV?


Nope. Unfortunately.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Linthicum said:


> Also, does anybody else sell modern HD DVRs for DirectTV other than DirectTV?


If you're talking the R15 and HR20 they are available everywhere.
Best Buy, Circuit City, Cosco and pretty much anywhere else that sells DirecTV.
Online there is Value Electronics again along with anybody that sells DirecTV.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

you should wait, they will give you a free owned hr20 when they start there mpeg 4 conversion.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> If the lease bothers you think of it this way: Even if you purchased it for $800 you'd still be paying the $4.99 a month fee for the extra box. With a leased box it's just called a lease fee instead.


Not to mention the fact, if the box shoots craps at any time, they'll replace it for free, as part of that same "lease" fee.  

I DO agree with the OP though - I can get an HD DVR from my cable for ZERO up-front cost, & the monthly fee on it is $13. Yes, the monthly fee is a little higher, but look how long it would take of paying the difference to get to the $299 upfront fee. And since D* was stupid enough to dump Tivo, their HD DVR doesn't really have anything over the Moto's our cable co. uses.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

dthreet said:


> you should wait, they will give you a free owned hr20 when they start there mpeg 4 conversion.


They might give you it for no cost, but I doubt it will be "owned".


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

What I hate about the $4.99 a month lease fee is they are charging me taxes on that but with the $4.99 a month mirror fee for the owned boxes no taxes charged.

I know that it only comes out to about $0.30 something cents per box but when I do not have to pay it on the mirror fee but do on the lease fee it just kind of irks me.


----------



## ssandhoops (Feb 23, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Now if you already have an HR10 you should be able to get the HR20 for $99 or less. Of course you'll probably need to play CSR roulette but that is the common deal.


Right now, you will be very lucky to find any CSR offering the $99 deal because of the high demand on HD DVR's and the fact they currently do not have enough of them to meet the demand. I spoke to retention last week and the guy I spoke with was pretty clear that they were not offereing deals to anyone right now because of the high demand. Once the supply catches up with demand, he expects them to offer the $99 deal again.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

Well before Directv ran out of stock. People who had HR10-250's that were Owned, they would give you a HR20-700 for $99.00. The HR20-700 would be Owned also. I was told that when they start the migration to MPEG4, they will replace them at no cost later on.


----------



## TenMidgets (Jun 30, 2005)

ssandhoops said:


> Right now, you will be very lucky to find any CSR offering the $99 deal because of the high demand on HD DVR's and the fact they currently do not have enough of them to meet the demand. I spoke to retention last week and the guy I spoke with was pretty clear that they were not offereing deals to anyone right now because of the high demand. Once the supply catches up with demand, he expects them to offer the $99 deal again.


I am an HR10-250 owner and am a little confised as to why there is such a high demand for the H20-700? Aside from losing the Tivo user interface (which none of us are happy about) what is the advantage of a new box? Mine has worked very well overall and I have no reason to change as far as I know. Just not sure why so many people seem to want this new HD-DVR?


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

TenMidgets said:


> I am an HR10-250 owner and am a little confised as to why there is such a high demand for the H20-700?


It's the only HD DVR currently available for DirecTV. It's attractive for those who had problems with (or didn't care to setup) OTA, since it can record the MPEG4 locals. It's obviously the only choice for new HDTV purchasers who wish to be able to record D* programming in HD.

For an HR10 owner who receives their OTA channels just fine, there's no compelling reason to upgrade at this point (unless they are in an area where D* is providing their regional sports network in HD and want to be able to record its programming).


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

TenMidgets said:


> I am an HR10-250 owner and am a little confised as to why there is such a high demand for the H20-700? Aside from losing the Tivo user interface (which none of us are happy about) what is the advantage of a new box? Mine has worked very well overall and I have no reason to change as far as I know. Just not sure why so many people seem to want this new HD-DVR?


Because the HR20 is the only HD DVR now available and all new HD (currently HD locals and RSN's) will only be available on the HR20 and eventually (2 years or so) all current HD will be migrated over. So the HR10 is on it's last legs in that reguard. It will still be plenty good for OTA and SD programming but eventually it won't be able to get any HD from DirecTV.


----------

